# Sticky  Win a $5000 Canadian Tire gift card from 3M™ Car Care



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

​
3M Car Care and Bondo want to help one lucky winner become the Garage King by helping to create your dream garage! You could win a $5,000 Canadian Tire gift card to transform your garage into the ultimate pit stop. There are also 10 prize packs of 3M™ Car Care and Bondo® products up for grabs.

Enter here www.garageking.ca


----------

